# The Detailing World says Thanks



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the detailing community says thanks to all of our key workers, carers , frontline workers , those that are having to work and of course our health and NHS workers

:thumb:

thanks to all of those that took some time from their day to send in a thank you video


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As above, a huge thank you to all of those on the front line :thumb:

From me, the Mrs and the pooch.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Echo these comments,I’m a hgv driver in the food industry and I give myself a pat on the back every day👏Stay safe everyone 👍


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Echo these comments,I'm a hgv driver in the food industry and I give myself a pat on the back every dayStay safe everyone


And we thank you - tough job as not sure If you get your own truck or have to share :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> And we thank you - tough job as not sure If you get your own truck or have to share :thumb:


Share my truck with 4 other drivers as we're on shifts 🤦
Thanks for your kind words 👏


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Share my truck with 4 other drivers as we're on shifts 🤦
> Thanks for your kind words 👏


Stay safe, not easy sharing with other drivers, thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice video - nice touch :thumb: 

Can only reiterate what’s been said and what we’re being told, stay safe and take care. Keep in touch with those you know, get in touch with those you’ve lost touch with... 

I’ve been amazed at the number of locals that we are being told are volunteering to come in and help out at work if they can, can they do anything around the hospital or for the patients - even their dependants at home (as visiting is not allowed). Quite humbling really...


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Vossman said:


> Stay safe, not easy sharing with other drivers, thanks mate :thumb:


Cheers mate👍I'm wiping down everything I touch,main problem I'm finding is how much people in the warehouses continue to walk right up to me🤷*♂🤦


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Cheers mate👍I'm wiping down everything I touch,main problem I'm finding is how much people in the warehouses continue to walk right up to me🤷*♂🤦


Space invaders I call em :wall:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Vossman said:


> Space invaders I call em :wall:


I know mate,unbelievable 🤷I even experienced someone who spat on the floor about 10 feet from me😡


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

NHS = National Heroes Service

I want to add my biggest thanks to our NHS because without them my wife possibly wouldn't be here.
Also a big big thanks to everyone who is playing their part in helping us get through this nightmare.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I know mate,unbelievable 🤷I even experienced someone who spat on the floor about 10 feet from me😡


 just pigs mate. Stay safe.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Work supermarket Nightshift stacking shelves so thanks for all your support guys it means a lot


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

All of you guys/girls are incredible,working class heroes all of you. Rise above the morons and never forget the respect all decent people have for you all. Stay safe all of you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Misses works in care - adults with learning difficulties - and she has not stopped since all this started.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a quick shout out to all the folks at Detailing World to say thank you for putting this video thank you project together.


Thank you!




Everyone do what they can to stay safe and I'm looking forward to coming of of this on the other side with hopefully some form or remedy that helps us all and protects us all moving into the future.


From myself and everyone at Autogeek.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

muzzer said:


> Misses works in care - adults with learning difficulties - and she has not stopped since all this started.


Someone said to me yesterday that essential workers are people who are undervalued, under appreciated and underpaid. The workers who are there when the s**t hits the fan.
Think that those of us who work closely to or know these workers that they really keep the country going. Big respect.
Stay safe people.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Such a lovely video and a nice touch, where would we all be without these keys workers?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Dazednconfused said:


> Someone said to me yesterday that essential workers are people who are undervalued, under appreciated and underpaid. The workers who are there when the s**t hits the fan.
> Think that those of us who work closely to or know these workers that they really keep the country going. Big respect.
> Stay safe people.


Yes they do and whilst i would never suggest that they are not incredible for putting themselves in harms way, the NHS are not the only people on the front line during this crises.
Everyone who has to work and keep everyone else safe and well deserve praise. From the public transport workers, through staff in shops etc to those who care for our families to those fighting this virus in hospitals, they are all amazing people.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

100% agree with you Muzzer. Well said Sir.


----------

